# norton system works



## blackpannther (25. Oktober 2003)

hallo, kann mir jemand sagen was da genau passiert,undzwar hane ich norton system works,da ist ein feature das inennt sich connection keep.mann aktieviert es und dann wird man nicht mehr getrennt,also so eine art dsl standleitung hätte man.meine frage ist nun wenn ich das einschalte(ping.symantec.com), kann symantec mich ausspioniern oder was geht an informationen von mir rüber an die? 
hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen 

cu


----------



## Hellhunter (15. Dezember 2003)

Hallo falls dich die frage noch beschäftigt, es ist wirklich nur ein Connectionkeep. Das Prog sendet keine Infos zu Symantec.

Wenn du ganz sicher gehen willst dann hol die Netlimiter damit kannst du jegliche Programme unterbinden das sie auf das Internet zugreifen und du kannst den Traffic der Progs einstellen, dh. beim Esel wenn man zb. ISDN hat kann man die Geschwindigkeit bis auf 1KB begrenzen bei bedarf PM me


----------

